# Corvid19 thoughts/ideas



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

OK tell me I'm all wet. and think up a solution. Corvid or any disease , bacterial or viral if communicable has some sort of vector that moves it along. Like fleas ,mosquitos etc.. Covid has contact with the virus on or in skin, breath, surface of anything for awhile. Why , could we not remove it from areas, like we take it off our counters. We use Lysol or bleach on households. We used to spray DDT on insects that caused the spread. Why could we not bring back the old crop duster method of killing the virus on the vectors, at least in public areas. Highways , city , parks, beachs, you get the idea. Mix a anti viral with a carrier like water or whatever it would be. Spray all areas that people contract Covid from. This should make surfaces safe at least and reduced the viral load. It would have to be something that would not be a harm to people in general. Heck they still spray around here for insects if you pay them. Ideas anyone or am I just all wet.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

SARS-Cov-2 the causative agent of COVID 19 is very susceptible to both alcohols and lysol ( bleach works too)

The primary hazard with this virus is breathing it in.
Perfect protection of course would be a military mask.. but we are not there yet were its socially acceptable to wear it everywhere (and with reduced situational awareness would you want to?)
My recommendation is facemask like a N95.. but if you cant get it even a wrapped tshirt will do.
A tshirt wrapped around front of face is new Army guidance. (look up google for best way to tie or directions how to) goggle or sunglasses on top of that will help by protecting your eye which are also a possible infection site.

Dont worry too much about your skin/clothes except as a transfer hazard to your mouth nose eyes.
One trick for clothes I tell people in my organization is to skip the extra rinse cycle on your washing machine and use extra detergent to begin with.

These viruses are very susceptible to detergent .
I believe you will significantly reduce transfer hazard form clothes when aerosol droplets land on clothing that has reaming detergent on it. the droplets are watery and the virus will have to deal with contact with dissolved detergent.
Detergent is an excellent decontaminatn as it disrupts the viral membrane for enveleloped viruses.
Which is what SARS-Cov-2 is.
Th viral membrane houses the attachment proteins for the target cells.. the protein that merge viral membrane with cell membrane and facilitate entry for the virus genetic material into the cell.
When detergent destroys the membrane none of these things happen.

I will try to monitor the thread here for further questions.

Source: While I am not a medical doctor, I am multiple graduate degreed hard scientist who works fulltime as an advisor on issues such as these.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

capt. said:


> OK tell me I'm all wet. and think up a solution. Corvid or any disease , bacterial or viral if communicable has some sort of vector that moves it along. Like fleas ,mosquitos etc.. Covid has contact with the virus on or in skin, breath, surface of anything for awhile. Why , could we not remove it from areas, like we take it off our counters. We use Lysol or bleach on households. We used to spray DDT on insects that caused the spread. Why could we not bring back the old crop duster method of killing the virus on the vectors, at least in public areas. Highways , city , parks, beachs, you get the idea. Mix a anti viral with a carrier like water or whatever it would be. Spray all areas that people contract Covid from. This should make surfaces safe at least and reduced the viral load. It would have to be something that would not be a harm to people in general. Heck they still spray around here for insects if you pay them. Ideas anyone or am I just all wet.


A virus isn't a living thing. A virus will enter a cell, change it's DNA, and use it to produce more viruses. Those viruses spread mostly by coughing and human contact.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

Bills you are correct, but. Virus is also spread by humans or whoever may pass the virus , cough, spittle Etc. That make's any surface that it lays on as well as insects that could carry it at least for a spell. Blue Z has more cred on this then I. Blue Z chime in ?. Some is also carried by water, cups, cloths et: all.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

capt. said:


> Bills you are correct, but. Virus is also spread by humans or whoever may pass the virus , cough, spittle Etc. That make's any surface that it lays on as well as insects that could carry it at least for a spell. Blue Z has more cred on this then I. Blue Z chime in ?. Some is also carried by water, cups, cloths et: all.


BTW I got it myself in the meantime when an ultracentrifuge with patient sample mal-functioned..
It was bad for maybe 1.5 days and then lighter than most common colds.

Yes it can be a transfer hazard .. but only to a point..
surfaces that PPL touch definitely..
gas station handles are the dirtiest things ever.. more than a toilet.

If I was a riskgroup I'd be very careful with wiping my hands, right after stepping out of a store right after topping off the car etc..
And of course NEVER touch your face while gassing up and shopping.

Feel free to ask any specific questions


----------



## Remyart (Aug 8, 2012)

Make it a habit to look and remember what you touched at from the instant you step out of a store and get to your vehicle. I have seen people open the vehicle doors, with cel phone in one hand and keys in the other hand (with cloves on) and touching, outside door handle, inside door handle, steering wheel, radio, A/C control, e-brake handle, look back mirror, clove compartment, backside of passenger seat headrest, a bottle of water and then get out a disinfecting wipe and cleaning just their hands and maybe steering wheel. So you get my point of view...

I would suggest before you cramp the disinfecting wipe in the cup holder, use it to wipe the inner and outer door handle of your vehicle.


----------



## ydderf (Oct 2, 2013)

Is anyone following the Donald's recommendation that we inject/drink disinfectants?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

ydderf said:


> Is anyone following the Donald's recommendation that we inject/drink disinfectants?


Whenever Obama made a joke the media fell all over itself using it to hy[pe him into a sympathetic person..
When DJT makes one it has to be twisted into something stupid or evil.
Its good the cartelmedia has stepped out of the closet so blatantly in the past couple of years..


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> Whenever Obama made a joke the media fell all over itself using it to hy[pe him into a sympathetic person..
> When DJT makes one it has to be twisted into something stupid or evil.
> Its good the cartelmedia has stepped out of the closet so blatantly in the past couple of years..


Agreed dude, He's done as well in this situation as can be expected. IMO this was all planned out, Event 201. Sorry went political for a minute.


----------



## fredgreek (Jul 18, 2012)

As of today, in total deaths China ranks between Turkey & Canada. In total cases between India & Iran. In total recovered between Brazil & Iran.

In total cases per 1 million population they are at 58, between Jordan & the Congo. In deaths per 1 million population they are at 3, in between Singapore & Iraq. 

Meanwhile, the USA has per every 1 million population 4,247 cases, and 251 deaths. That puts the case rate in the US 73x that of China, and the us death rate at 83x that of

China.

It's the highest populated nation on earth, with crowded crappy living conditions for most of its citizens. It was the epicenter of this pandemic. 

If a natural event, they should have been MUCH worse off than the rest of the world.

Luck?

If you know a specific virus is coming, being prepared to handle it is much easier. 

China went from being maligned in the media to being praised. 

It smells.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Not a lot of changes to me personally - - I've been off-grid almost 100% and I just work each day and live my life. 
I very seldom wear a mask, and have my own gloves for the gas pump. Not much has changed other than I have been enjoying immensely the huge decreases in traffic. This COVID-19 has been a huge disruption to some, and I've been almost completely unaffected.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

I work I.T. in a county hospital in south Florida, wearing a mask is not a political statement it stops droplets from traveling farther if both parties are wearing them it cuts down the chance of infection.
I am tired of all the people who refuse to wear their mask then show up crying about being sick.
Please wear your mask so you do not bring something home to your family, Stay safe.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

fredgreek said:


> As of today, in total deaths China ranks between Turkey & Canada. In total cases between India & Iran. In total recovered between Brazil & Iran.
> 
> In total cases per 1 million population they are at 58, between Jordan & the Congo. In deaths per 1 million population they are at 3, in between Singapore & Iraq.
> 
> ...


These numbers mean nothing. All you can do is compare the US to the US. Other countries don't test as much as the US so in those countries the number of deaths is unknown because of Covid.

The US has a much better handle on the total infections and what some don't know is that hospitals are being paid several thousand dollars from the federal gov for each Covid patient they have. So there's a motivation to make sure all infected are documented. And then I heard this; some one I know was admitted to a hospital for severe sinus infection and he was immediately put on the Covid floor then he tested negative twice for Covid and then they moved him. I bet the hospital counted him as a Covid infected patient to get the money.

The point is that these numbers are being played with.

In foreign countries when people die they may not be in a hospital and may just die at home never knowing what they had.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Hopefully everybody understands by now that covid 1984 is a hoax to control the population. Deaths are deliberately exaggerated. They talk a lot about positive tests even though most people don't get sick. Even if there were 200,000 people who died from it in a country with 325,000,000 you only have 1 chance in 1625 of dying from it. Nothing should be shut down.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

https://www.sott.net/article/434796...lJ3GZNF_-2yG7GOfawer5PHMm5U1iNN37b0DL4t0BoXgo


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

What is Covid 1984???


----------

